# VERY URGENT: digicam of these 2....



## speedyguy (Feb 24, 2008)

*www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8440243&st=kodak&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1183160354087

*www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=8548084&type=product&id=1190676991603

one has price other has a brand name...can i go for kodak digi cams or shud i stay wit canon....my max budget is 230 us $...plz rep soon...

Enjoy~!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2008)

Try a Sony DSC T70


----------



## gowtham (Feb 24, 2008)

go for canon. DO NOT GO FOR KODAK. canon jus leaves kodak coughing up! i have a canon cam and its jus SUPERB. ull appreciate the advice later, its best t go for canon. sony can also be a good alternative. but for pic quality, go for canon and for good looks of cam, go for sony!


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 26, 2008)

@pathik: sony t70 was slightly out of my budget plus i was concerned abt optical zoom at that range so cudnt hold on 2 it...

iv purchased canon as mentioned above(Powershot A720)...hope it gives me a good response....tsa 8mp wit 6x optical zoom, 4x digital, face recognition etc....got it fr $230...wit 1gb sd....

can hv feedbacks....thanx fr respones

Enjoy~!


----------



## gowtham (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ good deal. and its the best cam. ull like it, no doubt! but its a bit bulky, so not many will appreciate it for what it does!


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 27, 2008)

Cannon. I have a cannon and trust me, you wont be dissapointed !


----------



## ITTechPerson (Feb 27, 2008)

Hei Speedyguy - Just go for canon & no other stuff for digicam. A720IS is the best model for u. I am also using the same model this is good at present it is giving a 2gb card free - ask ur vendor.
U can try the old A710IS also - almost the same excwept 7.1 mp
good luck


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2008)

The biggest disadvantage of Kodak - EasyShare 12.1-Mp is that it uses AA batteries. Don't even think of buying a camera that runs on AA batteries as you will have to but tonnes of them  when on a long tour

Go for Canon/Nikon. They are the best.


----------



## speedyguy (Feb 27, 2008)

@ITTechperson: sir act iv already purchased A720 canon...ts still in USA wit my bro...he will get it here within week....so i was just wandaring abt feedbacks here fr my decision...i got it for $229 wit 1gb sd....ie abt 9200 INR....i guess ts good for this budget...rite?

Enjoy~!


----------

